# Find Piney!!!!



## fpnmf (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorta like where's Waldo.

Went to a bee keeping seminar today over in Chipley.

Piney went too.

We had a nice day and learned a good bit. Lunch was provided by Sonnys Barbeque.

I forget how delicious this stuff we make is. Pulled pork and chicken with no taste. Beans and potato salad was the same.

Piney may or not be in one of these pics.

This guy shook the hive so we could all get stung...real nice. I didn't get stung...




















Over 200 people attended..

  Craig


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2011)

Bees, Bees everywhere!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 10, 2011)

It's crazy how we get  spoiled with our  own BBQ. Eating commercial BBQ just isn't the same these days is it?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2011)

Always wanted to get into bee keeping, just never pulled the trigger. Looks like a fun time!


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2011)

It was fun for sure and I didn't get stung either. They seem to have the same exact food at every event through out the state and it never has any flavor. I brought my hives back to camp to assemble and should be receiving my bees in late March.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 11, 2011)

Ribs go well with honey .well done guys i am s%$%# scare of bees.


----------



## jjwdiver (Dec 11, 2011)

Ahron...them bees you have require being scared of!

John


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 11, 2011)

Bees bees everywhere. Now Jerry's gonna get into bees. He will be old McDonalds farm pretty soon.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 11, 2011)

I would have to say if you want to keep people off your property, scatter a few working hives around it. Most folks will keep plenty of distance from a bee hive. Sounds like fun stuff, I wish I had a place to do that kinda stuff..


----------



## raptor700 (Dec 11, 2011)

mballi3011 said:


> Bees bees everywhere. Now Jerry's gonna get into bees. He will be old McDonalds farm pretty soon.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2011)

Honey Bee's are not aggressive like an Africanized Bee is. In XL all they had there were coveralls and they were not for tall people so I didn't get into a suit nor wear any head gear and I wasn't the only one that didn't wear any. Once you apply a little smoke the bees are quite docile and we were actually right up by the hive and a couple people were holding frames that were covered with bees in their bare hands. I was not at the hive that the guy shook the frame at when he did that tho 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I didn't get stung and didn't hear of anybody else getting stung either.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Honey Bee's are not aggressive like an Africanized Bee is. In XL all they had there were coveralls and they were not for tall people so I didn't get into a suit nor wear any head gear and I wasn't the only one that didn't wear any. Once you apply a little smoke the bees are quite docile and we were actually right up by the hive and a couple people were holding frames that were covered with bees in their bare hands. I was not at the hive that the guy shook the frame at when he did that tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was fun trying to get you in that thing tho...

The guy that shook the frame said something like "the farther out you are the more likely you are to get stung" ,so we all moved in closer.

Then he shook the frame...he was the first one stung hahahhahahhaha.

BTW!!

 Thanks for the lettuce, peppers and cauliflower!!!

  Craig


----------



## alblancher (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been keeping bees since June and it is a fascinating hobby.   You can get as big or stay as small as you like.  Start with 2 hives and you can expand your apiary using your own bees and queens.  A good beekeeper can do three or four splits a year on a hive so your little 2 hive apiary can more the quadruple in a year.   You can also start from scratch if you are fortunate enough to lure a spring swarm or two into your empty hives. 

My good hive put on a full size super of honey during the goldenrod flow.  I didn't harvest the honey and will use it to help the bees survive during the winter.  My other hive is a bit weaker and I hope to replace  their queen next spring with one from the healthy hive.   Right now I am supplementing their honey and pollen stores with dry white sugar.  It is important to help keep the humidity down in the hive during winter.

You can harvest between 80 and 120 lbs of honey from a strong hive.  Honey harvest and crop pollination are the mains reason for keeping bees but I find myself walking over to the hives and just watching them.  Every bee has a job and they stay pretty busy doing it.

Hey Jerry,   Liz went with me to the Baton Rouge version of a field day a couple of months ago.  Her biggest worry was getting stung,  you guessed it, she was the only one in the group to get it, right on the top of her head.   She walk away from the hives and took off her veil because it was getting warm.  I think a couple small yellow jackets got her because she was standing by a table with a bunch of open soft drinks. 

BTW we have found that the little bleach pens made by Clorox are good for sting relief.  Easy to keep with you and seem to work pretty well.  Only problem, Liz had a small white patch of hair for a couple of weeks!


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

I am in the process of building 6 hives to start keeping Bee`s this coming spring. I will be getting my Bee`s from a friend when his start to sworm. I helped him tend to his Bee`s all last year so I could learn how to do it right. Smoking Al I have always wanted to do it also the biggest part of my life...


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2011)

Tabacco juice is also good for Stings...


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Al..

I am not sure if I am going to get started with it yet.

There is some details I am gonna check out before moving ahead.

In Fl you have to register and be inspected. Even a small hive for observation only. In La too??

Don't know if the town allows bee keeping.

The town sprays regular and the guy said if the bees get direct contact they will die.

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## boykjo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like were going to need a forum for Bee's....... and a bee keepers group.........................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2011)

Unless you have a local ordinance against it you can pretty much keep bees anywhere. In cities some people actually claim the honey is better because they get a wide variety of food sources. There are some city dwellers that have a hive on a balcony or a roof top. If in a neighborhood place the hive near a fence so they have to fly higher when coming and going and most people won't even know they are there tho it is nice to educate the neighbors and let them enjoy having them around too.


----------



## venture (Dec 11, 2011)

I wonder if a hive of bees would keep the neighbors' cats out of my garden?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Very interesting! Do any forum members sell their honey?


----------



## alblancher (Dec 11, 2011)

One of the biggest problems keeping bees in an urban environment is that they tend to make use of clean water sources instead of the naturally occurring water.  That is they like the water in the neighbor's pool and dog dishes  This brings them into contact with people and once your neighbor knows you have bees anytime someone gets stung it is your bee that did it.              Most of the people I have met that sell honey simply strain it to remove the larger pieces of wax and bee.   Their honey is cloudy and will generally have a slight layer of wax and pollen floating on the top of it.   The honey tastes like the flowers the bees visited and contains large amounts of pollen.  People that have a problem with allergies find that incorporating this raw honey in their daily meals helps them build a resistance to the local allergens.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 11, 2011)

May your efforts be fruitful and multiply. And I mean Multiply. Bee populations are at historic lows and experts are having a hard time figuring out why. Good luck to you guys and send some bees this way when your hives expand.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 11, 2011)

alblancher said:


> One of the biggest problems keeping bees in an urban environment is that they tend to make use of clean water sources instead of the naturally occurring water.  That is they like the water in the neighbor's pool and dog dishes  This brings them into contact with people and once your neighbor knows you have bees anytime someone gets stung it is your bee that did it.              Most of the people I have met that sell honey simply strain it to remove the larger pieces of wax and bee.   Their honey is cloudy and will generally have a slight layer of wax and pollen floating on the top of it.   The honey tastes like the flowers the bees visited and contains large amounts of pollen.  People that have a problem with allergies find that incorporating this raw honey in their daily meals helps them build a resistance to the local allergens.


Not to mention that it's some of the best tasting honey out there!


----------



## pit 4 brains (Dec 11, 2011)

Who's the guy with the pith helmet? Was he giving the seminar? just wondering why his setup is different than everyone elses..


----------



## carpetride (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always wanted some honey bees here on the farm, may have to learn more about keeping them.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 11, 2011)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Who's the guy with the pith helmet? Was he giving the seminar? just wondering why his setup is different than everyone elses..




Pete they just brought a bunch of protective clothing they had and so there was different types and styles there. A few people brought their own as well


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 11, 2011)

[h1]BEES PROTECT KENYAN CROPS FROM ELEPHANTS[/h1]
http://news.discovery.com/animals/elephants-bees-111122.html

Just did a report on this for therapy class!


----------

